# Case CVX fault codes



## Shane123 (May 17, 2021)

Hi guys, having some issues with my Case CVX 160 
It won’t go past 26kmh and is showing these faults.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## phil cvx (May 26, 2021)

that is software status not fault codes. Need to check what gear range you are in. Range 1 0 to14 k. 2 0 to 25. May be stuck in range 2. Button on back of multi controller and plus minus button to shift ranges. Hope that helps


----------

